# Archery clubs around camp pendleton, california



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Go to CBH/SAA web site then go to so cal archery link or to the road to ranges. there is a bunch of ranges in Southern Cal
If this didn't help call me 
Gary McCain 661-809-0947

GOT TO TAKE CARE OF THE PEOPLE WHO TAKE CARE OF US.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, back in the 80's Camp Pendleton had a field archery range on base, in Rattlesnake Canyon.

That was our "home" range, although we lived in San Diego at the time. We put on some fine shoots there!


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah that range still there... its not well taken care of anymore but theres one enar 53 area i need to check out ...


----------

